# 5s



## الهامي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

احتاج لبوسترات حول تطبيق 5s في المصانع يا حبذا تزويدي بها -


----------



## الهامي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

1S Seiri : Sort out unnecessary items in the workplace and discard them.

2S Seiton: Arrange necessary items in good order that can be easily picked for use.

3 S Seiso: Clean your work place thoroughly so that there is no dust on the floors, machines and equipment.

4 S Seiketsu: Maintain high standards of housekeeping at workplace at all time.

5 S Shitsuke: Train people to follow good housekeeping disciplines automatically


----------



## starmoooon (7 نوفمبر 2007)

5 ت نظام يابانى لانشاء بيئة عمل نظيفة وامنه ومنظمة
وهى الاساس لبناء اى برنامج 

سهل اوى الحصول على اكثر من بوستر اتبع الرابط واستنتج طريقة البحث

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=5s&gbv=2

وادعيلى مدخلش الجيش 
الارجا يوم 21/11/2007


----------



## الهامي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الاهتمام ولكن ما اريده هو بوسترات من الحجم الكبير قابلة للتكبير الى قياس 1a . وما هو متوفر على الشبكة من هذه الانواع هو فقط بمال 
وللاسف فان هذه البوسترات تعود لشركات امريكية ولا يوجد شيْ عربي


----------



## starmoooon (12 نوفمبر 2007)

عندى بور بوينت كامل بالعربى عن هذا الموضوع هحاول ارفعة


----------



## عادلكومنت (15 مارس 2009)

*طلب متاخر سنتين*

انا ابحث عن اى معلومات عن 5s ممكن حد يساعدنى وارجو تكون عربى


----------

